# Ranger Long Range Hunting, Columbus TX??



## TxHunter1214 (Nov 21, 2014)

Has anyone bought a rifle from these guys or taken their shooting school? Thinking about buying a rifle from them and taking a class, anyone had any experience with them?


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Take one for the team and do a review. Tell them up front what a huge group of followers you have and maybe they will give you a discount. Three of my friends are looking to jump on that band wagon.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Before making that purchase, look at www.rprifles.com

Aaron Roberts makes some amazing percicion rifles....he is out of Spring, and once you sit down and talk with him, you will understand what he creates.

Here is a neat story about what he created for the the Lone Survior Foindation
http://texasgunsandrifles.com/defau...menugroup=TexasGunsAndRifles Menu&menuitemid=


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Muddskipper said:


> Before making that purchase, look at www.rprifles.com
> 
> Aaron Roberts makes some amazing percicion rifles....he is out of Spring, and once you sit down and talk with him, you will understand what he creates.
> 
> ...


This ^^^^^^


----------



## Johnny V E (May 26, 2010)

Aaron Roberts is a fine young man. When I decided to get a custom long range precision rifle built, it was a no brainer to have Aaron build it. I couldn't be happier with mine!


----------



## 3footer (Apr 11, 2013)

I purchased a 7mm rem mag with a Huskemaw about a month ago. I've been very pleased with it. I shot at 300 in a 15 mph wind and shot sub MOA with factory ammo. The pic is a three shot group at 100 yards with factory ammo...Nosler Trophy Grade Accubond. Steve also shot in the rifle and had a custom turret built.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

Nice shooting 3'!!

I'd recognize that target anywhere. I really wish they would modernize their targets; they've had that same one for 50 yrs.


----------



## tamuwoody (Dec 23, 2014)

*Ranger Long Range*

I purchased a rifle and did the shooting school with them. I purchased 300 win mag and had them shoot data for me and install custom turret. Afterwards I took the school with my new gun and was reaching out to 830 yards. I had never shot at that distance before and was very impressed that I was hitting target. They did excellent job explaining everything and I had a blast.

Anything within 1000 yards is dead duck!


----------



## Stevotary (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks Wes and Woody. Here are some videos.





















Www.rangerlongrangehunting.com


----------



## Clh75 (Dec 23, 2014)

Ranger and long range hunting did an exceptional job of training and teaching me to understand the concept and basics of bullet flight and everything that affects it's path. Having never shot beyond 300 yards, i was able to shoot out to 800 yards with confidence, but most importantly, understanding of how to get there. I now have a 7mm sendero that shoots factory ammo and have killed out to 400 and nearly 600 yards. Because I do not have a custom turret yet, I have been able to do so from the teachings and understandings of moa during the class and then apply it using my guns true ballistic profile. All this was taught at Rangers school. I would definitely recommend ranger long range hunting to anyone.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Wow...! LOTs of first time posters on this thread. Hope they stick around and contribute to the group on an ongoing basis.


----------



## Travag05 (Dec 28, 2014)

Pocketfisherman, sorry I'm a new user too. I was happy with my set up from Ranger LRH and told him if he ever needed referrals I would be glad to give them. He told me that there was some guys asking on 2cool and I if I would like to give a referral I could, but don't feel obligated. 

I got one of his turnkey 300wm with muzzle brake, timney trigger (I ended up upgrading to a Jewell) The rifle performs awesome. I do a lot of steel target shooting and can hit any distance out to 1000. I have shot about 5 deer with it so far (some close and some out there) and have not had any issues. I ended up getting one of the G7 Range Finders so I wouldn't have to worry about swapping out custom turrets for different elevations and temperatures. The school is good as he goes over all the ins and outs of using the system and teaches you how to set up rifles yourself for future long range rigs. He sets some boundaries of when and when not to take the shot. Let's you know what external conditions will cause you to miss and how to account for them. Basically if all the conditions are right or you are confident in adjusting for them and you can make the shot 10 out of 10 times then you can pull the trigger when hunting. There are alot of schools, but I couldn't find any in Texas that were geared towards hunting and not tactical. I guess both would work, but I wanted an easy system to use and didn't want to deal with mil dots. Those are good too, I just didn't want to have to think too much and I prefer MOA scopes. I was looking at Gunwerks school too, but didn't want to have to travel that far. I would recommend them. I can say the only down side is I'm addicted to shooting now.


----------



## Bull Red Daddy (Oct 7, 2006)

Travag05 - thanks for the info. And congrats on a fine "first post" ! Very informative. Welcome aboard.


----------

